# 13-15wt Set up for Offshore help



## TGuido52 (Jan 26, 2018)

Some experience, manufacturer choice start to get more limited here then with normal size saltwater setups 8wt-12wt. Rod wise the Scott Meridian is offered in a 15wt and will not disappoint. As for reel I’ve used the Orvis Mirage, I’d go with the Mirage VI-Deep for extra size/line pick up. Both will run between $800-900 each new. Good luck with those blue water giants.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

here is a thread somewhat about this on a different forum. Search around tyhis other forum there are quite a few guys who chase the big stuff.

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/731156-sage-salt-16w-on-clearance/


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

also someone is currently selling a Galvan T14 reel on the classified section of this site. I would seriously consider that reel for the rig you are looking for.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet, thanks for the suggestions guys. I forgot about searching Galvans offerings. That one for sale here definitely seems like a good option.


----------



## TGuido52 (Jan 26, 2018)

I second the Galvan option that’s a great reel. If you can get that your good to go, and would probably save a decent amount I have one in a 12wt and love it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I used to do a fair bit of big game stuff. 14 is now the standard and you see more and more 16 wts. I think there was a thread on here about Sage discounting some 16 wts? Reels - when it comes to big game I think Abel and Tibor set the standard. Galvan is probably ok. Whatever you do this is NOT a place to try and save some coin especially if you are going after tuna.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I used to do a fair bit of big game stuff. 14 is now the standard and you see more and more 16 wts. I think there was a thread on here about Sage discounting some 16 wts? Reels - when it comes to big game I think Abel and Tibor set the standard. Galvan is probably ok. Whatever you do this is NOT a place to try and save some coin especially if you are going after tuna.


I hear ya on not skimping on the reel. Just ordered a 14wt rod. I will continue to research the reels. Obviously I would love to stick with Tibor and get the pacific since I have all tibor reels currently (DD salmon, Everglades and riptide). May try and hold off till one comes up at a good price or put up a wanted ad for one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

3Tand recently released some fly reels in this size.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Curious, what was the rod you ordered?

Look on ebay. That is a reel that is rarely used for trips that cost a lot of coin. So look for guys trying to downsize stuff they don't use. A Pacific is definitely the Tibor you'll want to use, but there are others that are good yet reasonable and still generates a tremendous amount of drag, like the 3-Tand T-150. I think they can generate 30+ lbs of drag with their sealed 6 carbon fiber drag system, for an extended period of time without heating up. Developed by the guy who developed the Van Staal reels.

You may want to consider adding a spare spool, one for a Shooting head system with a floating, intermediate and moderate sinking heads and the other spool rigged for a depth charge like of ultra fast sink line shooting head system, with an LC-13 head.

I'd also look into some really good backing. I've been using Seaguar Threadlock 16 strand hollow core braid. It's silky smooth and lays flat, which will widen on the spool, which helps to avoid cutting and digging into the backing. Also Sunline Toro Tamer also makes a good 16 strand hollow core braid. With both, you can gain pound test strength and achieve more backing capacity. Also, you can buy a few splicing needles and run about 3-6ft of your running line into the Hollow core braid with a whip finish or triple nail knot at the end of the braid to achieve the strongest fly line to backing connection there is and completely knot-less.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I run a 16wt predator as my blue water rod. There is no need to spend a lot on a big rod, the light weight you gain with nicer rods really doesn't matter when you get up into the blue water sizes, IMO. I've had predators across the board and they are stiff as boards and crazy durable. Those are the two most important traits for me if I'm trying to lift a sounding tuna.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Big game - go with a cork drag.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ferrulewax said:


> I run a 16wt predator as my blue water rod. There is no need to spend a lot on a big rod, the light weight you gain with nicer rods really doesn't matter when you get up into the blue water sizes, IMO. I've had predators across the board and they are stiff as boards and crazy durable. Those are the two most important traits for me if I'm trying to lift a sounding tuna.


Or those TFO Bluewaters...


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Curious, what was the rod you ordered





Ferrulewax said:


> I run a 16wt predator as my blue water rod. There is no need to spend a lot on a big rod, the light weight you gain with nicer rods really doesn't matter when you get up into the blue water sizes, IMO. I've had predators across the board and they are stiff as boards and crazy durable. Those are the two most important traits for me if I'm trying to lift a sounding tuna.


My thoughts exactly. I ordered the 14wt predator.
Thanks for the other advice too guys. Ill add 3Tand to the research list.

Edit: just looked up 3-tand. Ive been thinking they were hardy reels when ive seen pictures of them haha. The logo looks like the hardy "crown" or whatever you call that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Big game - go with a cork drag.


Steve, I grew up using cork drags.... But we are in an age of technology. Some good, some not as good as the tried and true. I've since embraced equipment that work well and can be effective with slight edges over older technology. I remember back when Tibor was the new kid on the block and they too were getting knocked, even tho Ted designed the Billy Pate reel. I was one of the 1st guys out of my friends that was willing to try them out. They worked and worked great. Today, I'm still out there trying out new things. In this case, I'm liking sealed multi-carbon drag washer systems. They seem butter smooth to me. I like that. But then again, that's me. Just saying. 

For the record, I like Tibors and I personally like Ted J. But I have no loyalty to him. I've caught many fish just fine on many other reels. We've come a long ways in the fly fishing game and I'm looking forward to seeing what's new around the corner in equipment and technology.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted, I have two new sealed drag reels and so far so good. But when it comes to long running fish that fight a loooonnngggg time like tuna I am not sold on them yet and prefer cork. Now after I fight a GT or two on the sealed drag I may change my tune but even the Seychelles guys are pretty much hard over on cork for big uns.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

These are the 3Tand reels I was referring to: 
*VIKN: Ultra-Large Arbor Fly Reels*
http://www.3-tand.com/reels/


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> These are the 3Tand reels I was referring to:
> *VIKN: Ultra-Large Arbor Fly Reels*
> http://www.3-tand.com/reels/


Oh okay, awesome. I went straight to the Big game sealed drag series assuming that would be the only one big enough. The T-150. But the V-130 looks like it would do the job too. About a $100 price difference for sealed drag and even more capacity. Man that T-150 is a serious beast...."WF14F 900/50lb Gel Spun"


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Be careful what backing you use. If you are targeting say tuna or big sharks or marlin you will want a fly line with a strong core. Make sure you use backing that is stronger than the fly line core! I use 80# Jerry Brown solid core myself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

H_Reid said:


> Oh okay, awesome. I went straight to the Big game sealed drag series assuming that would be the only one big enough. The T-150. But the V-130 looks like it would do the job too. About a $100 price difference for sealed drag and even more capacity. Man that T-150 is a serious beast...."WF14F 900/50lb Gel Spun"


I can’t attest to these Vikn reels but my TF-70 is sweet for the price. Very smooth and well made, I can only imagine these beasts are as nice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> These are the 3Tand reels I was referring to:
> *VIKN: Ultra-Large Arbor Fly Reels*
> http://www.3-tand.com/reels/


No, I spoke to Ron about those reels. Tho I don't own yet, I'll probably get 1 to try them out. Tho the VIKN makes a sweet inshore and tarpon reel, they don't have the drag power as the bigger T series, especially the T-130 & T-150.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

H_Reid said:


> Oh okay, awesome. I went straight to the Big game sealed drag series assuming that would be the only one big enough. The T-150. But the V-130 looks like it would do the job too. About a $100 price difference for sealed drag and even more capacity. Man that T-150 is a serious beast...."WF14F 900/50lb Gel Spun"


Like ifSteve mentioned, "be careful on what backing you use."

That gel spun they described in their specs is really too thing for that reel. I would use 80lb in anything else, especially the Hollow core I mentioned if I was you and putting together a serious offshore rig. So you might be looking at 600-700yds of 80lb backing with the T-150. I think 600yrds is plenty If you were getting the T-130, then I'd get at least 60lb Seaguar HC and you should be able to put 600yrds+/- on that reel, plus fly line.

Jerry Brown and Hatch is good, but there is something about that Seaguar Threadlock 16 strand hollow core stuff. It's like silk!


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

My first tustle with a large 120ish# Bluefin was with a Biscayne Billy Baroo 18wt; kind of like casting with a 2X4 and a TFO Hayden3 reel; a bit industrial but did the job just fine. another reel to consider is tha Bauer M7 or M8 findable on ebay. Be realistic about how far you will be casting and shorten your line appropriately; the more backing the better. In NC Fall Albie fishing we very often find mobs of big Sharks slobbing behind Shrimpers that are culling by-catch; fun in small doses. I have been carrying an old Fisher Bluewater (15/16) for this but will be trying out a 14wt RPLX I grabbed.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

A lower cost alternative is Colton. I have two of these reels and have used them extensively for false albacore and never had a problem. They have a 13-15 for $302.
http://www.coltonfly.com/torrent.php


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> A lower cost alternative is Colton. I have two of these reels and have used them extensively for false albacore and never had a problem. They have a 13-15 for $302.
> http://www.coltonfly.com/torrent.php


That’s awesome (price point)! I love hearing about reels that are so affordable. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are patient there is a seller on eBay that routinely puts up new Tibor Pacific reels for $500. They are all green and I believe are discounted because the color is discontinued. The Colton torrent is a very solid reel as well at a price that is hard to beat.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

@FlyBy I ended up ordering that Colton Torrent 1315 after reading some reviews. So thanks again for pointing me in that direction. Seems like a great reel for the money.

I am all set now on my rod, reel combo now. I will be looking closer at the backing options now.
I also already have a SA sonar titan big water taper max sink line for this set up that should be good for getting a fly pretty deep.

Edit: @el9surf I am aware of that seller but talked myself out of buying another Tibor this time around. Love the idea of what you get for the money with that Torrent. Glad you have positive things to say about it as well. I think it will be perfect for the job.


----------

